# holderhost LTD -1GB RAM | 30GB HDD | 1TB BW : $6.5/Qtr



## Sam (Oct 19, 2015)

holderhost was founded in 2012. Incorporated in Middle Earth, *holderhost LTD* is jointly owned by Sam Hambling & Plato Puthur. We offer shared, reseller and VPS hosting solutions. We pride ourselves on providing more bang -for -your buck than most providers. We have a good reputation and always attempt to act with integrity and in an ethical manner. We are always looking to improve to ensure we offer fast, reliable and affordable hosting.


OpenVZ / SolusVM.
Fast and powerful Nodes.
1Gbps Standard.
Weekly Node Backups.
TUN/ TAP / PPP devices available.
cPanel/ WHM compatible.
14 Day Money Back Guarantee.
In Business since 2012. 
*OPENVZ - WILKES-BARRE, PA SPECIAL : ORDER HERE*


$6.5/QTR: 1GB RAM | 2CPU CORE |  30GB HDD | 1TB Transfer @ 1Gbps | 1 IPv4.
$9.5/QTR: 2GB RAM | 4CPU CORE |  50GB HDD | 3TB Transfer @ 1Gbps | 1 IPv4.
$16/QTR: 4GB RAM | 6CPU CORE |  100GB HDD | 4TB Transfer @ 1Gbps | 1 IPv4.
These plans are provisioned in the VolumeDrive facility in Wilkes-Barre, PA. Hostnode: dual Intel Xeon X5650 CPUs, 4x 1TB HDD in RAID10 OR 2 x TB HDD w 250GB SSD Cache, 48GB of RAM, and a 1Gbps uplink.

OPENVZ - PHOENIX, AZ : ORDER HERE


$25/YR: 512MB RAM | 1CPU CORE |  20GB HDD | 500GB Transfer @ 1Gbps | 1 IPv4.
$4.5/MO: 1GB RAM | 2CPU CORE |  30GB HDD | 2TB Transfer @ 1Gbps | 1 IPv4.
$7/MO: 2GB RAM | 4CPU CORE |  75GB HDD | 3TB Transfer @ 1Gbps | 1 IPv4.
$10/MO: 4GB RAM | 6CPU CORE |  150GB HDD | 4TB Transfer @ 1Gbps | 1 IPv4.
Utilizing the highly regarded PhoenixNAP datacenter in Phoenix, AZ. Hostnodes use  dual Intel Xeon L5639 / L5520 CPUs, 4x 1TB HDD in RAID10 (w 120GB SSD Cache on the smaller node), 48GB / 72GB of RAM, and a 1Gbps uplink.

OPENVZ - BUFFALO, NY WHAT IP SHORTAGE??! : ORDER HERE 


$7/MO: 1GB RAM | 2CPU CORE |  30GB HDD | 2TB Transfer @ 1Gbps | *7 IPv4*.
Provisioned on Xeon 1240v3 CPU node, 4 x 1TB HDD RAID10, 32GB RAM and a 1Gbps uplink in ColoCrossing, Buffalo.

*ADDONS:*



Quote said:


> DirectAdmin: $6/mo
> 
> Additional IPs: $1.5/mo


If you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## drmike (Oct 19, 2015)

Hipster movie / book series with the Middle Earth schtick... Cute... But...  Wondering like usual why fellows a half a planet away decide to run business in blah ha USofA.


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2015)

drmike said:


> Hipster movie / book series with the Middle Earth schtick... Cute... But...  Wondering like usual why fellows a half a planet away decide to run business in blah ha USofA.


----------

